# boiled chicken and rice



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Wolf boards at his animal hospital and tolerates it, but often experiences diarrhea when he comes home. We are pretty sure it's due to nerves, because we pack meals for him. In any case, his vet suggested preparing boiled chicken and rice for his meals while boarding. I don't know how much to prepare. When he's sick at home, I give him tiny portions frequently. 

Can anyone suggest how much to cook? Wolf is 5-6 years old, 80lb.

I do appreciate guidance.

thanks,
Mary Jane


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I give brown rice/chicken/sweet potatoes. The sweet potatoes are very healing for the gut and provide some good vitamins too. If I were feeding that exclusively I think I would feed 4-6 cups a day. 

And you know to double cook the rice, right?

Do you give him rescue remedy or anything else that might help feel better while boarding?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When I cook bland dinner:

2 X a day, 1 cup of white rice (I use minute rice) and 1 decent sized chicken breast.

So 2 cups of rice per day and 2 chicken breasts. Times how ever many days he's being boarded.

Put the chicken in a little bowl with about 1/4 c water, microwave it for a minute. Then cut it up into little bits and microwave it until it looks cooked, another minute or 2 maybe. 

The water mixes with the chicken juice and makes a light broth to mix in with rice.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I use to do this for Cheyenne only I used Beef (lean hamburger cooked and drained. We have lots of beef here Plus she didn't like chicken).

I used a 50 - 50 mixture, about two cups and put it in plastic bags. I would always have more than the time she was going to be there just incase. So I told them if her stools were good and she was still hungry to give her a cup at bedtime.

Val


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> And you know to double cook the rice, right?
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf doesn't respond to rescue rememdy. He gets his mat and a smelly T shirt when boarding. 

thanks to all,
Mary Jane


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Why not just throw some raw pumpkin in his food.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

For my kids, boiling ground turkey works much better than chicken. I drain it in a colander about 5 times to remove all grease.

And I strongly prefer brown rice over white. I cook it (in a pot, on the stove) with about 2.5/x the water and twice as long, til it's gooey mushy. I think the fiber in brown rice helps hold stools together better. 

Every GSD is different. Experiment. Vets always say "chicken and white rice." But in fact, sometimes you might find something that works better. For example some people have reported good success with boiled ground beef (super well rinsed.) I absolutely can't use beef. But bison works pretty well for us. Bison proteins are different than beef, and it's far less fatty. But the magic key for us (and my GSD is sensitive and tends toward SIBO anyhow, so we deal with GI distress a lot) is turkey. 

Good luck!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

kutzro357, I must have really strange dogs because none of them like pumpkin.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Why would you have to cook the rice twice?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

With brown rice (and I guess, white rice), it doesn't break down in the dog's stomach and intestines if only cooked once. Literally, it comes out exactly like it went in, unless it's been cooked at least twice. Dogs are essentially carnivores and not really intended to eat a lot of grains, but rice is good for them when their stomachs and GI tracts are in distress. It settles things down.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Ok well that help me a lot. I use a rice cooker, and use it to cook rice for Shadow. She never seemed to have issues with the rice I gave her cooked in it. Do I need to cook it twice in the rice cooker too? Not a issue if I do just want to know Thanks.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I do it the old fashioned way -- in a pot, on the stove, boiling water, lid.... Hope you don't burn it.


















Hopefully, a rice cooker person will chime in.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I fed Beef and rice to my Cheyenne for a few months. LOL the rice never came out in the poop looking like rice, it was all digested just like the beef and I didn't cook it twice, I did add a little more water when I cooked it so it was mushier.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Cottage cheese mixed in can help the system as well. When my louis gets upset tummy - usually the runs when he gets into cat food....I have to feed him beef, rice and cottage cheese to calm his system...then he is back to normal and I can put him on his regular food.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I usually don't suggest cottage cheese any more as it seems that more and more dogs are lactose intolerant. Dairy also can be more difficult to digest.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is interesting - I wonder what puppies do if they can't have mother's milk?


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

In some people the enzymes that digest lactose are only produced during infancy or childhood so as adults they digest milk products poorly. I don't know how widespread that is among mammals, but you can see how it might make sense.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

oh....okay well that makes sense. I couldn't imagine living without dairy based ice cream! Of course there is non-dairy ice cream that is really good too! I recommended one to a lady at the store one day. Poor dogs. It is good to know so I can add the caveat that if the dog is lactose intolerant...don't add the cottage cheese.

Thanks!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Also, it's the cross-species milk issue. Plus, most of us aren't buying raw milk: cow's milk is processed in lots of interesting ways. And that is just milk. Cottage cheese is processed further. So it could be that a dog is lactose intolerant. It could be that he's sensitive to all the other stuff. 

I do feed my raw-fed dog cottage cheese generally (he doesn't have issues with dairy). But when he's having stomach/GI tract issues, I discontinue dairy entirely. When a dog is sick, we want a bland easy-to-digest diet. And I don't think dairy falls into that category.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does double cook the rice mean?? why do you have to double cook it ??


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI give brown rice/chicken/sweet potatoes. The sweet potatoes are very healing for the gut and provide some good vitamins too. If I were feeding that exclusively I think I would feed 4-6 cups a day.
> 
> And you know to double cook the rice, right?
> 
> Do you give him rescue remedy or anything else that might help feel better while boarding?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how often is your dog at the boarding kennel/hospital?


----------

